# LFTS 11/16



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ready to roll in Branch county again, seen a pile of deer yesterday but only 4 small bucks, fog is thick this morning and I can't see more than 40 or so yards, good luck today !
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

So this is what it feels like to work the second day of gun season, don't much like it. Good luck all!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Back in stand bay county. Lots of shots yesterday with 10 within a mile. Majority of the activity I seem was between 11 and 3 and nothing after 3. GLA aim small miss small


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Neighbor just shot, at least now I'm awake


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

This fog has really put a damper on my hunting plans. I setup 75 yards away from a pinch point and like yesterday , I can't see beyond 40 yards.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Half rack yearling buck on the cruise


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Only deer I've seen was on the morning trip to the outhouse. I had a fawn feeding in the back yard clover plot.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just 1 button buck so far


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero for me so far


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Been in the stand a while in SE tvc. Maybe 10 shots. First two may have been over neon bait piles....0557 and exactly one hour later at 0657. Seen one of the regular bucks this morning and that is it so far.

Had a coyote bust some deer yesterday evening. I was going to take one for the team if he came in shooting range and gave me a shot.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

One doe so far and Ive only heard one shot this morning in Lake county.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Three deer... looked like a small buck walking the ditch at first light. Went into woodlot about 500 yards away. Then a doe and either a yearling or a fawn hightailing it out of woodlot about 30 minutes later. Nothing trailing them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Sitting in my bow stand. Seen multiple shooters here while bow hunting but they where out of reach, not now. This guy came through there when I was sitting a different stand and shot my doe


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

One small 6 point in GT County so far. Only one shot heard this morning.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Moving good this morning 11 does and a 6.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Phoolish said:


> Sitting in my bow stand. Seen multiple shooters here while bow hunting but they where out of reach, not now. This guy came through there when I was sitting a different stand and shot my doe


That's how my season has went for me too. I have picked the wrong stand 3 or 4 times this year based off pictures. As for hunting so far today 0 deer, and about 12-15 shots around the area so far. None in my section. Neighbor is less than 100yds off the fence I believe, either that or there was the buck royal rumble going on.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

0 shots so far, very strange


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Fog is still like pea soup in Hillsdale...Two small bucks cruising through the switch grass already within 15 yds...


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Back at it in Hillsdale County. Fog real thick. Supposed to lift around nine according to researcher channel. Our camp got a 7 and a 9 yesterday. Neighbor got a 6. Hope it clears up soon. Gonna pack up at lunch, sit the evening and head to Jerome market for the festivities tonite. Good luck all

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Heard them all day yesterday finally saw one today. Yesterday evening I added two monster toms to my target turkey list . 

Wouldn't mind seeing some deer though..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Up to 15 now prolly give it 10 more minutes


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

3 BB I think a doe and the same busted up 6 pt I keep seeing, fog started to lift but it's thickened back up now .
Flight


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Only saw one lil doe fawn right at dark yesterday, & I've only seen one coyote today! Very very odd not seeing deer on this property:/. I'll keep trying tho.


----------



## Filet-O-Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Just passed on this decent 10pt at 80yds. Private land ogemaw.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Fog was clearing, but has settled back in. A 7 pt came through about 8:20. Nothing else yet.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Filet-O-Fish said:


> Just passed on this decent 10pt at 80yds. Private land ogemaw.
> 
> View attachment 233854
> View attachment 233855


That had to be a tough one to pass up


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Slow in NE newaygo, 2 spikes so far. Hardly any shots.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Picked up where I left off yesterday. That isn't a good thing.  Good luck.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

All silent here on state land near Hell, not even a shot heard as of 9 am


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Had a buck on camera at 6:45 and a doe at 7:41. Too foggy to even see them. Just had a lone doe come within 10 yards of me.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Squirrels and chickadees... haven't heard any shots this morning either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Fog is clearing in Livingston.
Real quiet this morning,only a few shots so far. 
No one else in my parking lot today.
Saw a couple does so far, but no bucks yet.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

theredmission said:


> All silent here on state land near Hell, not even a shot heard as of 9 am


It's was the same way yesterday.


----------



## Filet-O-Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> That had to be a tough one to pass up


Wasn't to hard. We've been passing bucks like that for years now. We won't shoot anything under a 120


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Weird, I heard more gun shots any given day in October, while bow hunting, than I've heard so far today! Did I miss the memo, gun season is open right!?


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

1 small buck around 7:30 here in Cedar Springs. Just heard my first shot.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Weird, I heard more gun shots any given day in October, while bow hunting, than I've heard so far today! Did I miss the memo, gun season is open right!?


Just thinking the same thing. Only 2 shots all morning here.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Filet-O-Fish said:


> Wasn't to hard. We've been passing bucks like that for years now. We won't shoot anything under a 120


Man, wish my area would do that. I practice my own QDM and get roasted when I tell people I passed on a small buck.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just had some guy walk under me. That said one of the aunts gave him permission. And as I was typing this someone front the other direction came through. The second was the neighbor he has his own property. I'm 99% sure he doesn't have permission but I was able to snap a picture of him. And this is when I see most my deer


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Slow morning for me so far. Only one squirrel. Heavy fog in Van Buren.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Mideast Newaygo I am on an all day sit, took an older large doe yesterday. Now with freezer meat it is all about horns. I am sure next couple days will be all day sits too. Way too many decent bucks caught on bow stand or camera mid to late day. Can't shoot'em while on the couch .


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd love to be out for an all day sit, however sick kids have changed my plans. Good luck all.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

All day for sure. Midday was best yesterday


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Packed it in. Done hunting until thanksgiving weekend. Good luck to everyone else out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Shifted ops back to public land. the cams at both spots are not showing much for new buck activity. Gotta enjoy the beautiful day. The weather guy says snow, rain and wind is on the way.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Filet-O-Fish said:


> Just passed on this decent 10pt at 80yds. Private land ogemaw.
> 
> View attachment 233854
> View attachment 233855


Wish I was your neighbor. ...way to go man.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

Only deer so far was a young buck @8:45...hoping things pick up ... Washtenaw county


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

crossneyes said:


> So this is what it feels like to work the second day of gun season, don't much like it. Good luck all!


 You & I both!!!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing here since 10...got a nice one moving though on camera between 1-3


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Turns out Dad did shoot and there is one less coyote prowling!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

It's dang nice day for sitting and taking a nap.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

After the fog rolled out I had two 6pts and one 8pt pushing does. Then I realized why no deer were getting close to me. Quick lunch then back out. 











Looking for whoever left this nearby.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trying all day. But next year Dish Network, locals only sucks

I have made it to level 3 of SONIC the Hedgehog


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Just my luck, haven't seen anything all day getting antsy around 1215 get down to go grab a nearby camera that was dead, 30 minutes later as I am making my way back a couple deer takeoff from nearby my stand, this is why i grown to loathe deer hunting and love fishing!!!!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Can't handle another disappointing all day sit, heading in to regroup then back out at 2:30. It's bad when I've seen more coyotes than deer in that last 2 days!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'll be back out about 230p, took my deer to the processor this morning and have been enjoying this beautiful day letting my Lab burn off some energy.

I can barely see the area where I hunt from my house, and one did go by as I was watching when I got up, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, at about 11 am I hear a pack of coyotes sound off a few hundred yards to the N of me. 11:15 I hear something, look out the front window of the blind and see a buck standing there at 40 Yds broadside. I take a quick look at his antlers and think he is a decent 2 yr old 8 pt we have tons of pics of that we said was a shooter for our property. Bam! Hit him right in the heart! He runs over to my next shooting lane and stops broadside, Bam! One jump and down he goes! I'm pumped that I finally got a buck down! Get out to him and he's definitely not the buck I thought he was...he was an 8 pt but he busted up a few points so he's really only a 6 pt now. A little bummed, but oh well, it's meat in the freezer and I still have another buck tag so I'm back in the blind looking for a big buck now! Or maybe one of those pesky coyotes will come check out this gut pile in the middle of my shooting lane!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Got some redemption on my season. All day sit paid off with a nice doe at 12:20. At least I won't be eating tag this year.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Last evening sit before back 2 work aftet 14 days. Been a good season. Checking back in from belleville. Baits been hit and cam had 300 pics in 3 days on it. Well see.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just switched spots on the property. Sitting a tree line funnel tonight. Haven't seen a deer since 730 this morning. Turns out the neighbor didn't shoot this morning so that's a good sign.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Been sitting since 12. 8 does and a 4 point so far. Hoping for the 8 I saw before dark yesterday. Hard to smoke a doe when bucks are following right now


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, sanilac county


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nothing since 9. Few more hours before dark. Glad I brought my cell phone portable battery charger.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Well the old man got it done this morning tagged out with a his biggest buck and a 7 point


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> Shifted ops back to public land. the cams at both spots are not showing much for new buck activity. Gotta enjoy the beautiful day. The weather guy says snow, rain and wind is on the way.


As I was sitting in that, one of my regulars.....a small 6pt who has been featured here numerous times.....may have met his demise. I was filming him and something got his attention. He walked back to where he came and BAM!!!!! Maybe 90 seconds after I turned off the cam he got it. Another hunter came in on the trail and I think rattled him. I'll post the video later tonight. About jumped out of the stand when the rifle went off. I think it was this one.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I moved back to the area I shot my deer yesterday. I was going to lay off the area for a while, but I seen too many deer, and another decent buck before dark. I figure I better strike while the irons hot.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Last evening hunt then I'm heading home in the morning, not expecting to see a buck I want so I'm on doe patrol, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I see that no one has shot my squirrels while I was tending to business.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Gotta go back to work tomorrow, but have the whole weekend off.
Ended up seeing a spike and 5 does before it got warm.


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Settled in,
Menominee county.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Out in Barry county, wind calm and the leaves are loud, should have no problem hearing something. Wierd looking helicopter been flying around, little annoying. Wondering if it's DNR.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Got it done at 11:05am today in the UP. 








Dressed weight.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Got it done at 11:05am today in the UP.
> View attachment 233925
> 
> Dressed weight.
> View attachment 233926



Good deal....congrats.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

First deer of the night, a little 7 pt, right under the tree !
Flight


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 20 min ago. Slightly later than I'd like but better than nothing.

Did a card check when I got done with the morning hunt










No pope and young buck but I'll be happy to fill my tag with him if I get a chance.

Good luck tonight everyone. Slow day for me


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Got it done at 11:05am today in the UP.
> View attachment 233925
> 
> Dressed weight.
> View attachment 233926


Wow luv! Way to go! Story?


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Had somewhat steady traffic until noon in Hubbard Lake. No shooters but kept the sit interesting. Seen plenty of chasing before but got to see a fork horn mount a doe today. Think he was more anxious than she was. Every time he'd get up there she would shake him off. 

Nothing since noon other than tree rats.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Deathly quiet in Mikado , almost all the other hunters left already , only two others out in the woods besides my camp, I roll out tonight to get back to the real world.... booo!!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

So I posted yesterday that my wife shot and missed at a 6point at 7:30 yesterday morning. Even after investigation we were sure she missed. There was no sign of anything that related to him being hit.

Well, after hunting this morning I decided to take a walk after thinking as good of a shot as she is how could she miss. And although we made a very "ethical" attempt to track him down, I wanted one more shot at finding him.

I walked into a spot we didn't believe he would be and guess who was laying there.

Upon further review, she shot just a hair too far back, gut shot, which explains the lack of any blood or anything. She was so bummed yesterday, but when I called her, I told her "good news!", she said u got one? I said no, but YOU did. She was so excited . AND, ended up being a 7 point instead of the 6 we originally thought, which beats her own personal record of points.

Just goes to show that even after you make a really good attempt at finding a deer, it never hurts to look again.


----------

